# You really aren't Right to Life!



## justathought (Dec 16, 2011)

Because people die without healthcare.  If you are so serious about protecting the unborn, why wouldn't you want the living to stay alive?  what is it, the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in America?  I bet if you got phnemonia without health insurance you wouldn't be pursuing any happiness and you might lose your life.  Seems like a violation of our bill of rights as a citizen to be left without medical care even if we are poor.  The legislation was passed by the elected representatives of the American people.  The people wanted this and voted to make it happen.  We've been mandated to pay for retirement through social security.  What's the point if people die before they reach the age limit?  See what happens if you drive without car insurance and then tell me the government can't require you to purchase something.  The constitution isn't the ten commandements, it can change through votes.  It's a growing document that evolves as the American peoples needs grow.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 16, 2011)

You are going to die whether or not you have health insurance.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 16, 2011)

justathought said:


> Because people die without healthcare.  If you are so serious about protecting the unborn, why wouldn't you want the living to stay alive?  what is it, the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in America?  I bet if you got phnemonia without health insurance you wouldn't be pursuing any happiness and you might lose your life.  Seems like a violation of our bill of rights as a citizen to be left without medical care even if we are poor.  The legislation was passed by the elected representatives of the American people.  The people wanted this and voted to make it happen.  We've been mandated to pay for retirement through social security.  What's the point if people die before they reach the age limit?  See what happens if you drive without car insurance and then tell me the government can't require you to purchase something.  The constitution isn't the ten commandements, it can change through votes.  It's a growing document that evolves as the American peoples needs grow.



I look forward to that 'thought' you're planning to have.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 16, 2011)

justathought said:


> Because people die without healthcare.  If you are so serious about protecting the unborn, why wouldn't you want the living to stay alive?  what is it, the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in America?  I bet if you got phnemonia without health insurance you wouldn't be pursuing any happiness and you might lose your life.  Seems like a violation of our bill of rights as a citizen to be left without medical care even if we are poor.  The legislation was passed by the elected representatives of the American people.  The people wanted this and voted to make it happen.  We've been mandated to pay for retirement through social security.  What's the point if people die before they reach the age limit?  See what happens if you drive without car insurance and then tell me the government can't require you to purchase something.  The constitution isn't the ten commandements, it can change through votes.  It's a growing document that evolves as the American peoples needs grow.



Do you really not understand the difference between protecting you from someone actively seeking to take your life, and paying for your doctor visits?  Are you really such a lazy, selfish leech that you really equate being parented by your neighbors - and total strangers - with the basic societal function of making it illegal to kill you?

Try to understand this:  I am not killing you by refusing to foot your doctor bills, any more than I am starving you to death by refusing to go out and buy you groceries, or freezing you to death by refusing to pay your heating bills.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 16, 2011)

California Girl said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > Because people die without healthcare.  If you are so serious about protecting the unborn, why wouldn't you want the living to stay alive?  what is it, the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in America?  I bet if you got phnemonia without health insurance you wouldn't be pursuing any happiness and you might lose your life.  Seems like a violation of our bill of rights as a citizen to be left without medical care even if we are poor.  The legislation was passed by the elected representatives of the American people.  The people wanted this and voted to make it happen.  We've been mandated to pay for retirement through social security.  What's the point if people die before they reach the age limit?  See what happens if you drive without car insurance and then tell me the government can't require you to purchase something.  The constitution isn't the ten commandements, it can change through votes.  It's a growing document that evolves as the American peoples needs grow.
> ...



I hope you're not holding your breath waiting for it.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 16, 2011)

justathought said:


> Because people die without healthcare.  If you are so serious about protecting the unborn, why wouldn't you want the living to stay alive?  what is it, the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in America?  I bet if you got phnemonia without health insurance you wouldn't be pursuing any happiness and you might lose your life.  Seems like a violation of our bill of rights as a citizen to be left without medical care even if we are poor.  The legislation was passed by the elected representatives of the American people.  The people wanted this and voted to make it happen.  We've been mandated to pay for retirement through social security.  What's the point if people die before they reach the age limit?  See what happens if you drive without car insurance and then tell me the government can't require you to purchase something.  The constitution isn't the ten commandements, it can change through votes.  It's a growing document that evolves as the American peoples needs grow.



OMG, not this bull shit again. How many times do we have to keep debunking this kind of crap.

Here's a nickel, go buy yourself a clue.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Dec 16, 2011)

Is this like one of those images where, if you stare at it long enough, you see a sailboat or something?


----------



## justathought (Dec 16, 2011)

When you have insurance did your measily premiums cover the cost of a 100,000 cancer treatment bill? No, the neighbors in your pool did. Your the leech.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 16, 2011)

justathought said:


> When you have insurance did your measily premiums cover the cost of a 100,000 cancer treatment bill? No, the neighbors in your pool did. Your the leech.



My neighbors can stay the hell out of my pool, unless they have my permission to use it.

Oh. Wrong kind of pool. My bad.


----------



## justathought (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol, I'm more for catastrophic coverage, not insurance for my cold.  I love people who think they have earned everything in their lives.  You can't pay for your security from Russia.  Some things are to big for your pocket book big guy.  4 more to end the war!


----------



## justathought (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't worry, I don't like swimming in pools where kids goto the bathroom.One less person you need to invite.


----------



## justathought (Dec 16, 2011)

I know you guys and girls are happy you learned how to copy and paste on the computer, but there is no need to repeat what I said.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 16, 2011)

So you finally come back to your fail thread and basically you got nothing.


----------



## justathought (Dec 16, 2011)

Not everyone can stay on the Internet 24 hours a day.  I'm the lazy one?  My ego is not tied to the success of my threads, whatever that standard is.


----------



## justathought (Dec 16, 2011)

Your Rep power could use a boost.  I'd say basically you need to step your game up.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 16, 2011)

justathought said:


> When you have insurance did your measily premiums cover the cost of a 100,000 cancer treatment bill? No, the neighbors in your pool did. Your the leech.



Hardly, fucknut.  If I were to have cancer, and get treatment through my private health insurance, the people in that pool would have CHOSEN to be there and contributing to it, as opposed to being forced to pay for it by people with guns, which is how tax money is essentially collected.  (If you don't believe me, go talk to Al Capone.  He got sent to prison for tax evasion, and the people who arrested him most certainly had guns.)

You really don't understand anything, do you?  You don't get the difference between not taking your life and not preserving it for you, and you don't understand the difference between voluntary participation and forced participation.

What else are you too pig-stupid to comprehend?  Water is wet?  The sky is blue?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 16, 2011)

justathought said:


> Lol, I'm more for catastrophic coverage, not insurance for my cold.  I love people who think they have earned everything in their lives.  You can't pay for your security from Russia.  Some things are to big for your pocket book big guy.  4 more to end the war!



You are just babbling mindlessly now.  This post made zero sense in and of itself, and even less - I wouldn't have thought that possible - in the context of the thread.

Did someone hit you in the head recently?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 16, 2011)

justathought said:


> I know you guys and girls are happy you learned how to copy and paste on the computer, but there is no need to repeat what I said.



No one's cutting and pasting, pissant.  It's called "quoting", and there certainly IS a need to do it, which you would know if you knew thing one about message boards (or anything, apparently).  It's considered very bad form to respond to someone without quoting the post you're responding to, so that people are clear as to what you're blithering about.

My God, you literally are getting stupider with every post.


----------



## rdean (Dec 16, 2011)

Republicans only care about the "fetus".  Once it's born, they quickly lose interest.  Shortly thereafter, it becomes "let him die".


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 16, 2011)

justathought said:


> When you have insurance did your measily premiums cover the cost of a 100,000 cancer treatment bill? No, the neighbors in your pool did. *Your* the leech.


It's spelled "you're". Thanks for proving YOU'RE one of those OWS idiots.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 16, 2011)

justathought said:


> I know you guys and girls are happy you learned how to copy and paste on the computer, but there is no need to repeat what I said.


It's called QUOTING you idiot. What are you, 12?


----------



## justathought (Dec 16, 2011)

Like I have time to proofread when this kindle fire has some kind of auto correct. I know posting threads is your life's work so I'll go easy on you.  I see I'm losing Rep points now for engaging in your intelligent debates of your an idiot.no you are. No u r. Fix that splg buddy.  Did you choose to pay for car insurance and social security or is it forced upon u.blame your educational system for putting out division one honor student idiots. Obama for America &mdash; 2012 &mdash; Barack Obama


----------



## justathought (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm.not sure:/stupider is a word grammer man. I beeleve it is more stupid.


----------



## justathought (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you tell me why water is wet and the sky is blue Cecile?  When you are finished tell me how to comprehend how we all appear to stay on the ground while the earth rotates around the sun at what speed?  Gravity, will you explain what that is now and where it came from? Gravity always wins, will you debate that you will escape the process of decaying?Help me comprehend that. Make sure your policy includes morphine.


----------



## justathought (Dec 17, 2011)

Quote this, life isn't on a computer screen.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2011)

California Girl said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > Because people die without healthcare.  If you are so serious about protecting the unborn, why wouldn't you want the living to stay alive?  what is it, the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in America?  I bet if you got phnemonia without health insurance you wouldn't be pursuing any happiness and you might lose your life.  Seems like a violation of our bill of rights as a citizen to be left without medical care even if we are poor.  The legislation was passed by the elected representatives of the American people.  The people wanted this and voted to make it happen.  We've been mandated to pay for retirement through social security.  What's the point if people die before they reach the age limit?  See what happens if you drive without car insurance and then tell me the government can't require you to purchase something.  The constitution isn't the ten commandements, it can change through votes.  It's a growing document that evolves as the American peoples needs grow.
> ...


Ah ya' beat me to it!


----------



## justathought (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't even think you people take the time to actually read what I said.  You just start barking like a dog when you know someone doesn't share your world view.  There is a difference between reading and comprehension.  Maybe you failed the Act test,or Sat, or is it both?  Go slow and take it one word at a time tough guys and girls.  It's bad to not quote on a forum? Where I'm from it's bad to deal drugs, murder someone, and slap a punk.  We ain't Coming from the same place but we in the same race.  I know that I haven't resorted to insults.  Face to face you wouldn't say one word to me.  Come to Lansing,Mi and get brave with ur mouth.


----------



## justathought (Dec 17, 2011)

if posting this gets me banned then so be it. You gonna feel me punks and see me face to face.ill dumb it down for ya. MixedRecords's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 17, 2011)

justathought said:


> Quote this, life isn't on a computer screen.


Yet here you are.


----------



## justathought (Dec 17, 2011)

touche, I never said I had one. How do you think I thought of that?  I'm always up for a little mind boxing.  Pretty impressed by the mods to allow this type of dialogue.  Maybe freedom of speech does still exist.


----------



## justathought (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Intense (Dec 17, 2011)

justathought said:


> Because people die without healthcare.  If you are so serious about protecting the unborn, why wouldn't you want the living to stay alive?  what is it, the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in America?  I bet if you got phnemonia without health insurance you wouldn't be pursuing any happiness and you might lose your life.  Seems like a violation of our bill of rights as a citizen to be left without medical care even if we are poor.  The legislation was passed by the elected representatives of the American people.  The people wanted this and voted to make it happen.  We've been mandated to pay for retirement through social security.  What's the point if people die before they reach the age limit?  See what happens if you drive without car insurance and then tell me the government can't require you to purchase something.  The constitution isn't the ten commandements, it can change through votes.  It's a growing document that evolves as the American peoples needs grow.



You sound very confused. You are supporting fundamental change without the consent of the governed void of due process. Why even argue why Everyone is entitled to the same bankrupting Healthcare services? Why not instead question why Healthcare costs are the way they are? How did they get that way? What practices and trends brought them so far out of reach and why? Why not seek formulas to bring down the cost? Why buy into the $10,000.00 Band-aid or the over priced Hospital Room or Ambulance ride? It's Louis Farrakhan math, at best. Why encourage it? You think the more involved Government gets, it will get better, when in reality, the denial of service is already getting worse.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2011)

"You really aren't Freedom of Choice!".

Because you believe in Mandated Health Care.


----------



## The Gadfly (Dec 17, 2011)

justathought said:


> Lol, I'm more for catastrophic coverage, not insurance for my cold.  *I love people who think they have earned everything in their lives*.  You can't pay for your security from Russia.  Some things are to big for your pocket book big guy.  4 more to end the war!



Ok, Problem Child, I'll play. It just so happens that I have paid my installment of the cost of our national security (among other things)-9+years in the U.S. Army (active and reserve), including a combat tour in Vietnam. What about YOU? I've also made quite a bit of money, and I wasn't born with it, didn't steal it, or cheat anyone for it; I earned it! I probably pay more in taxes each year than you earn. You want to have a discussion about who has and has not *earned* what? You can start right here.


----------



## justathought (Dec 24, 2011)

You'll find out how unaffordable health care is soon enough if you that old.lol what's up with not being able to erase brain farts?


----------



## Douger (Dec 24, 2011)

He's a socialist. All those years in the meathead corps and you get VA bennies for life.


----------



## justathought (Dec 24, 2011)

I love it when people call it freedom here in America.  How many millions of laws do we have on the books that we are supposed to follow?  It should be called Lawdom or Pricedom.  Don't get me wrong, the system has worked for me but it came with hard work and serious pain.  I wish God would charge for every breath we took.  I wonder if he thinks he earned the body he lives in? did he pay for that to?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 25, 2011)

justathought said:


> I'm.not sure:/stupider is a word grammer man. I beeleve it is more stupid.



You're using a spell checker, fucknut, and you can't spell "grammar" OR "believe".  What ever made you think you had the chops to try to correct my English?

Stupider is an accepted comparative conjugation of the word "stupid", as is "stupidest".  The belief that they cannot be used is a common grammar misconception, similar to the idea that you cannot end a sentence with a preposition.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 25, 2011)

Cecilie1200 said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > I'm.not sure:/stupider is a word grammer man. I beeleve it is more stupid.
> ...



Well stated, as usual, Cecilie. 

The most commonly misspelled word in the English language is "grammar."

And yes, it is now perfectly grammatically acceptable, to begin and end, a sentence with a preposition. Love that! Makes so much sense...lol

Those grammarians.....always changing the rules on us.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 25, 2011)

justathought said:


> Quote this, life isn't on a computer screen.



I have no intention of quoting such an asinine remark.  Life is wherever you're living it.  And for the record, "it's just a computer" is not, and never has been, an acceptable excuse for being lazy, rude, and ignorant.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 25, 2011)

> You are going to die whether or not you have health insurance.



For conservatives, of course, those without should hurry up and die sooner.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 25, 2011)

justathought said:


> I don't even think you people take the time to actually read what I said.  You just start barking like a dog when you know someone doesn't share your world view.  There is a difference between reading and comprehension.  Maybe you failed the Act test,or Sat, or is it both?  Go slow and take it one word at a time tough guys and girls.  It's bad to not quote on a forum? Where I'm from it's bad to deal drugs, murder someone, and slap a punk.  We ain't Coming from the same place but we in the same race.  I know that I haven't resorted to insults.  Face to face you wouldn't say one word to me.  Come to Lansing,Mi and get brave with ur mouth.



Yeah, that's the problem.  We think you're an imbecile because we just aren't reading and understanding your brilliance.  

Or perhaps we think you're an imbecile because you sound like an imbecile.  Contemplate the possibilities.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 25, 2011)

justathought said:


> I love it when people call it freedom here in America.  How many millions of laws do we have on the books that we are supposed to follow?  It should be called Lawdom or Pricedom.  Don't get me wrong, the system has worked for me but it came with hard work and serious pain.  I wish God would charge for every breath we took.  I wonder if he thinks he earned the body he lives in? did he pay for that to?



Learn the difference between "freedom" and "anarchy", dumbass.


----------



## Cervantes22 (Dec 25, 2011)

Cecilie1200 said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > I love it when people call it freedom here in America.  How many millions of laws do we have on the books that we are supposed to follow?  It should be called Lawdom or Pricedom.  Don't get me wrong, the system has worked for me but it came with hard work and serious pain.  I wish God would charge for every breath we took.  I wonder if he thinks he earned the body he lives in? did he pay for that to?
> ...



Don't you know that the mere existence of laws means we have no freedom? </sarcasm>


----------



## rdean (Dec 25, 2011)

It's not about "right to life".  It's about getting them born so they have someone to kill later on.

"Let him die!"


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 25, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > You are going to die whether or not you have health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> For conservatives, of course, those without should hurry up and die sooner.



You flatter yourself that we think about you that much at all.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 25, 2011)

Cervantes22 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > justathought said:
> ...



Call me crazy, but I think the existence of laws is what allows me to have any freedom at all.


----------



## Cervantes22 (Dec 25, 2011)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Cervantes22 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



What? Real freedom is held up in your house protecting your stuff from gangs of robbers, hoping you can take them.

Or failing that becoming a wandering robber.

This civilization stuff is for the birds.


----------



## midcan5 (Dec 26, 2011)

The Golden Rule is contained in every religion, and in every religion it is ignored.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 26, 2011)

Cecilie1200 said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > I'm.not sure:/stupider is a word grammer man. I beeleve it is more stupid.
> ...


Actually, it's not stupider, it's more stupid. It's not stupidest, it's most stupid.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 26, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > justathought said:
> ...



Actually, it's whichever you prefer.  The fact that you have bought into the misconception means nothing, since you buy into a lot of incorrect bullshit.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 26, 2011)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


LOL, by your made-up rule.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 26, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Go look it up, retard.  

stupider - definition of stupider by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

It's not the preferred form, but it IS a word, and my choice whether I want to use it.  And I'm beyond bored with half-educated twits trying to play Grammar Maven, so we're done here.


----------



## justathought (Dec 29, 2011)

it depends on what the definition of is is.


----------



## justathought (Dec 29, 2011)

i can't believe you couldn't tell I was typing the wrong spelling on purpose. what a dumb ass.  capitalize the beginning of my sentences book boy. please help me find the cancel account button so we can all reduce our blood pressure.  Idiots like you are why we Americans are hated throughout the world.  You think you know everything.  I'm going back to sleep so fuck off.


----------



## justathought (Dec 29, 2011)

You are so fat you need two scales to weigh yourself.


----------



## justathought (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## jillian (Dec 29, 2011)

justathought said:


> Because people die without healthcare.  If you are so serious about protecting the unborn, why wouldn't you want the living to stay alive?  what is it, the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in America?  I bet if you got phnemonia without health insurance you wouldn't be pursuing any happiness and you might lose your life.  Seems like a violation of our bill of rights as a citizen to be left without medical care even if we are poor.  The legislation was passed by the elected representatives of the American people.  The people wanted this and voted to make it happen.  We've been mandated to pay for retirement through social security.  What's the point if people die before they reach the age limit?  See what happens if you drive without car insurance and then tell me the government can't require you to purchase something.  The constitution isn't the ten commandements, it can change through votes.  It's a growing document that evolves as the American peoples needs grow.



they aren't pro life... they're pro birth


----------



## justathought (Dec 29, 2011)

They're freedom of speech only if you agree with them.


----------



## justathought (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, pro birth until they need food stamps.  Then they are free loading welfare cases who belong in prison.  They'll let them get a job one day if they would only master calculus and have that interview pass called the debt for life degree.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 29, 2011)

justathought said:


> Because people die without healthcare.  If you are so serious about protecting the unborn, why wouldn't you want the living to stay alive?  what is it, the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in America?  I bet if you got phnemonia without health insurance you wouldn't be pursuing any happiness and you might lose your life.  Seems like a violation of our bill of rights as a citizen to be left without medical care even if we are poor.  The legislation was passed by the elected representatives of the American people.  The people wanted this and voted to make it happen.  We've been mandated to pay for retirement through social security.  What's the point if people die before they reach the age limit?  See what happens if you drive without car insurance and then tell me the government can't require you to purchase something.  The constitution isn't the ten commandements, it can change through votes.  It's a growing document that evolves as the American peoples needs grow.



I got news for you, people die with health care. In fact, the last time I checked, everyone dies. If your best argument for health care is that people die you have no argument at all.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 30, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > Because people die without healthcare.  If you are so serious about protecting the unborn, why wouldn't you want the living to stay alive?  what is it, the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in America?  I bet if you got phnemonia without health insurance you wouldn't be pursuing any happiness and you might lose your life.  Seems like a violation of our bill of rights as a citizen to be left without medical care even if we are poor.  The legislation was passed by the elected representatives of the American people.  The people wanted this and voted to make it happen.  We've been mandated to pay for retirement through social security.  What's the point if people die before they reach the age limit?  See what happens if you drive without car insurance and then tell me the government can't require you to purchase something.  The constitution isn't the ten commandements, it can change through votes.  It's a growing document that evolves as the American peoples needs grow.
> ...



His best argument is that if we're pro-life, we'll want to cough up to prolong HIS life.  Talk about "no argument at all".


----------



## justathought (Dec 30, 2011)

justathought said:


> You'll find out how unaffordable health care is soon enough if you that old.lol what's up with not being able to erase brain farts?





Cecilie1200 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > justathought said:
> ...


----------



## justathought (Dec 30, 2011)

When I work I'm coughing up to keep someone in your family living good on social security and Medicare. Mandated I would add.  Maybe we should let those old people who use to wipe your ass roll thier wheelchairs into the ocean.  They're gonna die anyways right?  We could save a lot of health care dollars if we just started shooting everybody.you morons.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 30, 2011)

justathought said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > You'll find out how unaffordable health care is soon enough if you that old.lol what's up with not being able to erase brain farts?
> ...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 30, 2011)

justathought said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > You'll find out how unaffordable health care is soon enough if you that old.lol what's up with not being able to erase brain farts?
> ...



Car insurance is to protect other people from damage. Not building prisons is actually a good idea, we already lock up more people than any country in the world, including China. That tells me we either have more criminals than China, which is ridiculous, or we are locking people up fro things we shouldn't be. I didn't say we should not have health insurance, I pointed out that arguing we need it because people will die without it is stupid. If I ever get pregnant I will be rich and famous, so I will be able to afford the medical care if I cannot find thousands of doctors that want to be in on the first child ever born to a man.

Pointing out how stupid people are is a hobby, what can I say. I actually have a reputation for taking the time to talk to stupid people and pointing out what, exactly, is wrong with their arguments. Polio vaccinations had nothing to do with health insurance, it was a public health issue, and the vaccine was paid for with federal and state tax revenues.


----------



## jillian (Dec 30, 2011)

justathought said:


> His best argument is that if we're pro-life, we'll want to cough up to prolong HIS life.  Talk about "no argument at all".



you're his best argument. you just proved his point that you anti-choice hypocrites don't give a rat's patoot about life... 

you only care about birth...


thanks for playing... 

and until you make good choices with your own life, you really should stop trying to impose your lack of wisdom on others.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 30, 2011)

justathought said:


> When I work I'm coughing up to keep someone in your family living good on social security and Medicare. Mandated I would add.  Maybe we should let those old people who use to wipe your ass roll thier wheelchairs into the ocean.  They're gonna die anyways right?  We could save a lot of health care dollars if we just started shooting everybody.you morons.



IF the day ever comes that you're working to keep anyone in my family on anything - or working at all, for that matter - we'll talk.  Until then, I'm even less interested in hearing your rants based on your hallucinatory imaginings of what my family is like than I am in hearing any of your OTHER hallucinatory imaginings.

Say something based on reality, or begone, halfwit.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 30, 2011)

jillian said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > His best argument is that if we're pro-life, we'll want to cough up to prolong HIS life.  Talk about "no argument at all".
> ...



Wrong.  I care a lot about life, which is one of the primary reasons I don't just shoot worthless wastes of oxygen like him.  However, being interested in preventing people from actively killing other people in no way obligates me to value all lives or the people who have them equally.  I realize this is an alien concept to people who don't value life at all, but try to work on it.

You have your life.  I will defend to the death your right to not have it taken from you, barring you doing something even more idiotic and heinous than being a liberal and actually killing someone else (in which case, the government has my blessing to wipe you out like a scribble on a chalkboard).  That is as much as you get from me for what you seem to consider the monumental accomplishment of breathing in and out.  Don't get greedy and start demanding that I treat you as though you're actually any sort of worthwhile contribution to anything.  If you want to continue your IQ-draining existence in society, you're going to have to be the one to fund it, because no one else considers that much active participation worth the effort.

Disabuse yourself of the notion that you get to define "pro-life" for anyone, or that your opinion means any more than your existence does.  I'm plenty pro-life enough to suit me, and I can't imagine anything that would fill me with more indifference than whether or not a meaningless bit of skin like you approves of me.


----------



## merrill (Dec 30, 2011)

Because we born as human beings need health care from time to time health care should be a right.

You bet it should. Rather than have the health insurance industry decide who gets health care and/or at what level of health care. Which of course is measured by the size of the wallet.

Most all of the countries sucking USA jobs away provide health care.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 30, 2011)

merrill said:


> Because we born as human beings need health care from time to time health care should be a right.
> 
> You bet it should. Rather than have the health insurance industry decide who gets health care and/or at what level of health care. Which of course is measured by the size of the wallet.
> 
> Most all of the countries sucking USA jobs away provide health care.



So basically, because you decide you need something, I should be obligated to provide it for you?  And who are you to me, again, that I have any obligation to you at all?

The health insurance industry doesn't decide who gets health care or what level.  It decides what health care IT is going to pay for.  If you want something else, the health insurance industry isn't going to stop you from getting it for yourself.  Just because you interpret "I can't swindle someone else into providing it for my lazy ass" as "I can't have it" doesn't make it fact OR anyone else's problem.

Yeah, the more money you have, the more choices you have in life.  I have news for you, Princess:  "Money" is just another word for "power", and power is always going to provide more choices in life.  And I have another newsflash for you:  there will always be people with more power than you, especially since your mindset seems to be "sit on my ass and whine until someone else gives me shit".  No one in the history of mankind has ever found a way to circumvent that little nugget of reality, and you sure as hell aren't smart enough to succeed where they all failed.

Most of the countries jobs are going to provide health care?  Really, Sparkles?  Why don't you tell us which country US manufacturing is currently moving to that you'd much prefer to take your sorry ass to for medical treatment?  Where is this cradle-to-grave medical utopia you seem to believe jobs are flooding to?


----------



## justathought (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing like cecilie the prostitute giving some advice.  You guys get so mad your only come back is I'm an idiot.  Tell me something I don't already know.  If you ever get the chance to vacation in a correctional facility you'll realize we need them.  Only a Moron would say let rapists and murderers free.  Cecilie, your hair is so nappy you need a rake to comb it.  Go turn another trick and stimulate the economy.  Then when you get aids, pay for meds hoe.


----------



## justathought (Jan 1, 2012)

Last I checked my social security statement had 10 jobs on it.  Who you calling lazy bitch?  You want a husband to pay your way.  Paying for your premium isn't paying for your care.  Five dollars for a bottle that costs 150 is you living off your neighbors.  Face the facts, none of us is self reliant.  Will you be so brave Cecilie when you take your last breath.  A good wind storm needs to lift you off your feet so you realize how weak and fragile you really are..  You are so miserable it's obvious you need a man to make your mouth shut up.  Sounds like Ann on steroids.


----------



## justathought (Jan 1, 2012)

Money is not power, it's paper from a printing press.  Power is a tornado that shreds your hard work in seconds.


----------



## Cervantes22 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disabuse yourself of the notion that you get to define "pro-life" for anyone, or that your opinion means any more than your existence does.


Again we get it you don't care about anyone's opinion if they disagree with you. Although you do care enough to continue a conversation, so just drop the fucking act. Nobody's impressed that you say you don't care 4 times per thread.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 2, 2012)

justathought said:


> Nothing like cecilie the prostitute giving some advice.  You guys get so mad your only come back is I'm an idiot.  Tell me something I don't already know.  If you ever get the chance to vacation in a correctional facility you'll realize we need them.  Only a Moron would say let rapists and murderers free.  Cecilie, your hair is so nappy you need a rake to comb it.  Go turn another trick and stimulate the economy.  Then when you get aids, pay for meds hoe.



What are you, twelve?  That was the lamest attempt at an insult I've ever heard from anyone who wasn't pubescent, and THEY usually do better.

It's not that you make us too mad for a comeback, dipshit.  It's that you actually ARE an idiot.  There really isn't anything else that needs to be said.  Are you actually expecting someone to come up with some graph- and chart-laden, statistics-based lecture to counter "I'm a lazy, whining bitch, and everyone else should pay for me to have healthcare"?  Did you actually imagine that you had produced any sort of intelligent, rational argument that warranted debate?

Grow the fuck up, child.  Get out of the OWS protests, take a shower, get a job, realize what a truly insignificant pissant you really are to the rest of the world, and pay for your own healthcare.  Or get sick and die.  Whichever.  Just don't imagine that prolonging your worthless existence is some holy, shining cause that anyone else gives a good goddamn about.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 2, 2012)

justathought said:


> Last I checked my social security statement had 10 jobs on it.  Who you calling lazy bitch?  You want a husband to pay your way.  Paying for your premium isn't paying for your care.  Five dollars for a bottle that costs 150 is you living off your neighbors.  Face the facts, none of us is self reliant.  Will you be so brave Cecilie when you take your last breath.  A good wind storm needs to lift you off your feet so you realize how weak and fragile you really are..  You are so miserable it's obvious you need a man to make your mouth shut up.  Sounds like Ann on steroids.



And you get more pathetic as the drivel flows onward.

Social Security?  I thought you said you were "working to keep my family members on Social Security".  Which is it?  Having trouble keeping your lies straight?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> You are going to die whether or not you have health insurance.



Why is that some people equate have healthcare coverage to having life?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 2, 2012)

> Why is that some people equate have healthcare coverage to having life?



Ask someone cured of cancer because the disease was detected early enough, which may not have been possible without healthcare coverage.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cervantes22 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Disabuse yourself of the notion that you get to define "pro-life" for anyone, or that your opinion means any more than your existence does.
> ...



Sweetie, you should be getting that I don't much care about anyone's opinion, period.  I'm very sorry - well, no, I actually don't care - if it deeply outrages you to find that, rather than brilliant pearls of wisdom dripping from your mouth for which everyone is breathlessly waiting, your posts are being viewed as just a bunch of words, but opinions are like assholes, as they say:  everyone has one, and they usually stink.

You're talking.  I'm answering.  You're thinking that makes you deeply meaningful to me, and that I care greatly what you think.  It actually just means that I'm bored, and you're marginally more entertaining than watching my dog sleep.  When you aren't, I'll ignore you.

Meanwhile, it's fairly obvious that a lot of people - including yourself - need to be constantly jerked back to the reality that THEY DON'T MATTER to the vast majority of the world.  Your existence is not a holy cause to which I should be thrilled to contribute, you're not remaking the human experience, and you aren't defining the world.  In short, if you die tomorrow, I'm not even going to remember you were here.  If you can fit that into your "she's just pretending, she actually thinks I'm very important and meaningful" fantasy, knock yourself out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Why is that some people equate have healthcare coverage to having life?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask someone cured of cancer because the disease was detected early enough, which may not have been possible without healthcare coverage.


What about those million more who died with healthcare coverage? Who keeps the money that was never used of healthcare coverage?


----------



## Cervantes22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Cervantes22 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



No it means that you care somewhat, because if you didn't care at all you wouldn't bother to respond. So please spare us the act. No one's buying it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 2, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Why is that some people equate have healthcare coverage to having life?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask someone cured of cancer because the disease was detected early enough, which may not have been possible without healthcare coverage.



Doesn't make health care a right, any more than the fact that people are alive because they had a car and were able to use it to drive away from a major fire makes owning a car a right. Not that I expect intellectual consistency, but I do enjoy pointing out the holes in your logic.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 2, 2012)

Cervantes22 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cervantes22 said:
> ...



It is quite possible to care enough to mock a post without caring at all about the person who made that post.

Just saying.


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

Can you read Cecilie?  A statement sent by Social Security telling you what your taxable income is and what your benefits will be when you retire. You have not heard of it probably because your idea of a job is writing bullshit on forums. For all the big words you use, you really are stupid.


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

Time will break you down Cecilie.  Tossing around who's life is worth something and who's isn't like you are God. Not one soldier should have to die to protect an arrogant bitch like you.  You wonder why your own soldiers are attacking you now, you have no respect for the sacrifice of others.


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

you are bringing out the worst in me. I gotta bail on this thread. suck it.MSU Wins!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2012)

justathought said:


> Time will break you down Cecilie.  Tossing around who's life is worth something and who's isn't like you are God. Not one soldier should have to die to protect an arrogant bitch like you.  You wonder why your own soldiers are attacking you now, you have no respect for the sacrifice of others.



Yes it is time to break it down having healthcare coverage does not mean you will live forever  People die everyday that have unused healthcare coverage so what happens to their money since they never used the service they paid for?


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

Aagh, I'm addicted to the abuse I guess.  If I dish it I gotta learn to take it.  An employee does not pay the full cost of an insurance policy.  They may pay twenty or thirty percent and the company pays the rest.  Real numbers, a policy of four is 16,000.  If your self employed you better be paid to afford that.  One dose of breast cancer and you are looking at a $100,000 bill.  If it comes back what does it become?  It's called insurance because you can't predict when a health crisis will come.  On average, at some point in all of our lives it will.  Miss know it all thinks she pays her own way.  Even if she is self employeed her customers are the ones footing the bill.  Some people do have the ability to feel compassion for the people around them even when they are healthy and successful.  Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

What happens to your money if you make it to eighty before your stroke?   You helped a lot of people I guess.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2012)

justathought said:


> What happens to your money if you make it to eighty before your stroke?   You helped a lot of people I guess.




Your money is your money but the money you pay into healthcare coverage is not your's The service is, but what if you never get to use that service?

You pay three or four years into it never use it and you die in an auto accident DOA. WHAT HAPPENS TO THAT MONEY THAT WAS WASTED?


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

People in my family run multi-million dollar businesses so save it Cecilie when you decide to say I don't know what I'm talking about.  When you say I don't know the price of health care I'll take you to my mothers grave and slap your stupid fucking head with the bills for luekemia and ms care.  If you want to do chemo with my sister you can come anytime you selfish bitch.  I'm surrounded by loving people so get to know someone before your next rant that I should go die and no one would care.  That's your life not mine.  You don't know me bitch.  All work is in vain, but I suppose you are wiser than the Bible.


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

From the dust we came, to the dust we return that is true.  I'm not in a hurry to spirit walk anytime soon.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2012)

justathought said:


> From the dust we came, to the dust we return that is true.  I'm not in a hurry to spirit walk anytime soon.



quit babbling.
What happens to the money from the private healthcare coverage you paid full coverage for because you are self employed but did not get to use those services. 
Why do you want to feed the corporate insurance industry machine? Are you a healthcare lobbyist?


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

If your dead, I'm sure wondering where your health insurance premium dollars went will not be on your mind.  Get cancer and you will find some relief in having coverage for care.  I'm sure to Cecilie, in her twisted mind, people deserve to be sick through some fault of there own and deserve to die.


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not babbling, I'm getting ready to go preach in the religion room.lol


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

I know people who work insurance, who are doctors, who are rich and are poor.  They are still people just trying to make a living.  I've worked jobs with people who work hard for minimum wage with no care for their families.  They aren't on welfare, they work.  The white collar people live off their labor like kings while they suffer.  They say America is great and in many ways I agree.  It also is merciless.  Why do you think so many vets are snapping?  They don't even get a job when they come home or enough health care to manage the stress and injuries.  Am I a lobbyist, no, just someone with an opinion.  When you see your brother running into a wall do you tell him to stop or let him smash into it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2012)

justathought said:


> If your dead, I'm sure wondering where your health insurance premium dollars went will not be on your mind.  Get cancer and you will find some relief in having coverage for care.  I'm sure to Cecilie, in her twisted mind, people deserve to be sick through some fault of there own and deserve to die.



So you support the rich CEO 's in the health industry?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2012)

justathought said:


> I know people who work insurance, who are doctors, who are rich and are poor.  They are still people just trying to make a living.  I've worked jobs with people who work hard for minimum wage with no care for their families.  They aren't on welfare, they work.  The white collar people live off their labor like kings while they suffer.  They say America is great and in many ways I agree.  It also is merciless.  Why do you think so many vets are snapping?  They don't even get a job when they come home or enough health care to manage the stress and injuries.  Am I a lobbyist, no, just someone with an opinion.  When you see your brother running into a wall do you tell him to stop or let him smash into it?



You still haven't explained where the money goes for services paid for but not received?


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm good personally.  I really just want the troops home.  Some of us actually really know people affected by these wars and aren't just professional talkers.  I'll be damned if my nephew is a soldier for these egotistical maniacs in 11 years.  This shit is gonna get dealt with until my last breath.  I'd love to see Ann Coulter and Hannity on the front lines of invading Iran to see how long they would survive on the battlefield running their fucking mouths.  These assholes want to run the world and can't manage a city.  My people ain't gonna die for you.  When our own government created these motherfuckers, only we the people can stop them.


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

Where do you think the money goes?  To the insurance companies bank account to payout for other members care in the pool you are a part of.  Making a bet that you will never get sick doesn't seem like a safe bet.  When it comes to your kids, it is even more reckless to not have health care.  I do understand the struggle of monthly bills.  Let's face it, life is a bitch.  Even Steve Jobs money couldn't save him but it bought him time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2012)

justathought said:


> I'm good personally.  I really just want the troops home.  Some of us actually really know people affected by these wars and aren't just professional talkers.  I'll be damned if my nephew is a soldier for these egotistical maniacs in 11 years.  This shit is gonna get dealt with until my last breath.  I'd love to see Ann Coulter and Hannity on the front lines of invading Iran to see how long they would survive on the battlefield running their fucking mouths.  These assholes want to run the world and can't manage a city.  My people ain't gonna die for you.  When our own government created these motherfuckers, only we the people can stop them.



yada yada yada why do you want to support those rich healthcare insurance industry CEO's? Are you a lobbyist for the healthcare industry?


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

I ride with the one percent all day.  Life with heat, water and food is way better than living in my car or a tent.  I have done both.  I don't hate the rich, I want to be one of them.  They are good people with kids who work hard.  Not everything is a conspiracy to destroy you.  When I payed $150 a month for premiums and had meds and doc visits costing retail of around 600.00 a month, I loved the Ceo of Blue Cross and Blue Shield.  My outta pocket was another $200 a month on top of the premiums.  I wasn't pissed he was rich, I was thankful they managed a company that helped me.


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

yada,yada maybe you should just give us your secrets to perfection.  Maybe you and Cecilie have the fountain of youth health juice.  I'm around kids with asethma.  They don't deserve medicine.  Darwinism rules right?  Take in God we trust off the money hypocrites.  You don't love your neighbors, and isn't it separation of church and state?yada, ya


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2012)

justathought said:


> I ride with the one percent all day.  Life with heat, water and food is way better than living in my car or a tent.  I have done both.  I don't hate the rich, I want to be one of them.  They are good people with kids who work hard.  Not everything is a conspiracy to destroy you.  When I payed $150 a month for premiums and had meds and doc visits costing retail of around 600.00 a month, I loved the Ceo of Blue Cross and Blue Shield.  My outta pocket was another $200 a month on top of the premiums.  I wasn't pissed he was rich, I was thankful they managed a company that helped me.



You have been busted you are a lobbyist for the powerful healthcare insurance industry.


----------



## justathought (Jan 2, 2012)

whatever Sherlock, accept your retirement. you weren't a very good detective obviously.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 3, 2012)

justathought said:


> whatever Sherlock, accept your retirement. you weren't a very good detective obviously.



Move along now go back to obama and your Insurance CEO buddy's and tell them theirs a new sheriff in town and you and your buddy's are no longer welcomed here.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 3, 2012)

justathought said:


> Because people die without healthcare.  If you are so serious about protecting the unborn, why wouldn't you want the living to stay alive?  what is it, the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness in America?  I bet if you got phnemonia without health insurance you wouldn't be pursuing any happiness and you might lose your life.  Seems like a violation of our bill of rights as a citizen to be left without medical care even if we are poor.  The legislation was passed by the elected representatives of the American people.  The people wanted this and voted to make it happen.  We've been mandated to pay for retirement through social security.  What's the point if people die before they reach the age limit?  See what happens if you drive without car insurance and then tell me the government can't require you to purchase something.  The constitution isn't the ten commandements, it can change through votes.  It's a growing document that evolves as the American peoples needs grow.



People die with health care too.

In fact if you're not in favor of immortality then you're not pro life at all.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

justathought said:


> Not everyone can stay on the Internet 24 hours a day.  I'm the lazy one?  My ego is not tied to the success of my threads, whatever that standard is.



Success is debatable, but this thread is the epitome of FAIL, as are you.


----------



## justathought (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## justathought (Jan 3, 2012)

I might vote for Ron. not...even though I like him he seems like a radical, not a conservative.  Gingrich lost me on investing for retirement in the stock market and ending social security.  Anyone remember 14,500?  One catastrophe and it's another crash.  Bachman gets a pretty pass.  Santorum thinks only black people use public assistance.  All statistics aside, the numbers are the numbers and it isn't true.  What else will he lie about?  Perry has Bush likeability but recently wanted to secede from the union.  That's pretty extreme.  Calling me a failure reduces me to your immature level of "I know you are but what am I".  On the playground I'd beat your ass and enjoy doing the community service after my vacation.


----------



## justathought (Jan 3, 2012)

As a wise man once said to me, go Fuck yourself.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

justathought said:


> As a wise man once said to me, go Fuck yourself.



A sentiment shared by many, both wise and unwise....


----------



## justathought (Jan 3, 2012)

The last thing we need is another religious zealot controlling the military.  No more God told me to murder you commanders.  Romney's out.  Plus, mandate Mitt is the same as Obama on health care.  The only difference is he already implemented it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 3, 2012)

justathought said:


> I might vote for Ron. not...even though I like him he seems like a radical, not a conservative.  Gingrich lost me on investing for retirement in the stock market and ending social security.  Anyone remember 14,500?  One catastrophe and it's another crash.  Bachman gets a pretty pass.  Santorum thinks only black people use public assistance.  All statistics aside, the numbers are the numbers and it isn't true.  What else will he lie about?  Perry has Bush likeability but recently wanted to secede from the union.  That's pretty extreme.  Calling me a failure reduces me to your immature level of "I know you are but what am I".  On the playground I'd beat your ass and enjoy doing the community service after my vacation.



Wow.  Summarized like a man who REALLY shouldn't be voting.  Could you have any less grasp of the important issues and who the candidates are?  I mean, without some sort of elective surgery?


----------



## justathought (Jan 3, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > I might vote for Ron. not...even though I like him he seems like a radical, not a conservative.  Gingrich lost me on investing for retirement in the stock market and ending social security.  Anyone remember 14,500?  One catastrophe and it's another crash.  Bachman gets a pretty pass.  Santorum thinks only black people use public assistance.  All statistics aside, the numbers are the numbers and it isn't true.  What else will he lie about?  Perry has Bush likeability but recently wanted to secede from the union.  That's pretty extreme.  Calling me a failure reduces me to your immature level of "I know you are but what am I".  On the playground I'd beat your ass and enjoy doing the community service after my vacation.
> ...



I'm willing to listen, you break it down.  What are the important issues?  I bet you thought McCain and Palin were gonna win last time when you voted.  Only communists think the government is responsible for job creation.  Crying about the economy is a waste of tears.


----------



## justathought (Jan 3, 2012)

Obama is doing what is important, you know, hunting terrorists.  You can worry about selling more tooth paste.


----------



## justathought (Jan 3, 2012)

You scream for free market capitalism but beg for bailouts and help from the government when you lose your job.  You just forget the war on terror you started, ignore the deficit you built after Clinton, and now blame Obama for a shifty economy.  It's you who doesn't understand the depths of the problems.  Who created Sadamn and the mujahideen? Americans....


----------



## justathought (Jan 3, 2012)

What is your big issue?  Keeping gay people from getting married in a seperation of church and state government?


----------



## justathought (Jan 3, 2012)

How would you deal with Iran?  Ask them to play nice when they know we funded Sadamn in the Iran/Iraq war?  I hope they realize our raptors have weapons and not video cameras like the drone does.  Must we all charge bullets.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 4, 2012)

justathought said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > justathought said:
> ...



Sorry.  I'm not a Grown-Up 101 teacher.  If you can't figure life out on your own, you're too hopeless to be worth my time.  

I am, however, deeply amused by the idea of the fool who started this thread to tell us that we "weren't really right to life" because we didn't want to fund his sorry existence is now bitching - completely erroneously - about OTHER people thinking the government is responsible for things.

Oh, and your pathetic little neg?  Voting isn't about "your right".  It's about your responsibility.  It's the fact that you don't understand that that MOST makes you someone who shouldn't be voting.

The more you talk, the more you're an example of everything that's wrong with this country, starting with its education system.


----------



## justathought (Jan 4, 2012)

Talking about fornication with Derk is what is right about this country?  Go back to playing with your crotch while men work.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jan 4, 2012)

justathought said:


> Talking about fornication with Derk is what is right about this country?  Go back to playing with your crotch while men work.



DO YOU KNOW HOW TO WORK THE QUOTE FUNCTION?

Just a thought!


----------



## justathought (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with you on one point.  Wasting one breath playing mind tennis with you does prove I have a sorry existence.  Go rule the world girl! Santorum/Palin 2012!!!


----------



## justathought (Jan 4, 2012)

yes but I think it is more annoying than Cecilie.  I think I could take my show to you tube I get right lamers so worked up... Rush finally has some competition.  She keeps coming back for more.lol


----------



## justathought (Jan 4, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about fornication with Derk is what is right about this country?  Go back to playing with your crotch while men work.
> ...



no, I'm still trying to learn the wisdom of Cecilie.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 4, 2012)

justathought said:


> You scream for free market capitalism but beg for bailouts and help from the government when you lose your job.  You just forget the war on terror you started, ignore the deficit you built after Clinton, and now blame Obama for a shifty economy.  It's you who doesn't understand the depths of the problems.  Who created Sadamn and the mujahideen? Americans....



You smoke WAY too much dope.


I'm just sayin.....


----------



## justathought (Jan 6, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> justathought said:
> 
> 
> > You scream for free market capitalism but beg for bailouts and help from the government when you lose your job.  You just forget the war on terror you started, ignore the deficit you built after Clinton, and now blame Obama for a shifty economy.  It's you who doesn't understand the depths of the problems.  Who created Sadamn and the mujahideen? Americans....
> ...



I'll drop anytime you want.


----------

